# Adding TRUGLO PSTS



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

Hello everyone just wanted to show my little modifications to my PSTS. After several shot to see what my reference point was on the fork. I went and added some optics to the spot it's still in the experimental stage but so far so good  and the sling was not harm in any way no grinding or anything so no worries 























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Nice to see love for the PSTS ????


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

It’s like those fork tips were made for that.


----------



## JASling (Feb 4, 2019)

Ibojoe said:


> It's like those fork tips were made for that.


Indeed, they sort of curve downward so I just placed some optic in the middle and it works and also makes the frame look cooler too 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

